# ciurlare nel manico



## Baldaz84

Ciao a tutti! 

Forse non tutti voi la conoscete, ma l'espressione *"CIURLARE NEL MANICO"* significa: 

sottrarsi con i più svariati pretesti a un impegno, rinviandone l’adempimento; e anche essere incostante nei propositi, dire un giorno una cosa, il giorno dopo un’altra. Ciurlare significa “vacillare, tentennare”, con riferimento a lama di coltello non bene fissata nel manico.


Qualcuno saprebbe suggerirmi un'espressione idiomatica equivalente (con lo stesso significato) in spagnolo?

Grazie


----------



## Fara

Puoi dire "darle vueltas al asunto".


----------



## gatogab

> sottrarsi con i più svariati pretesti a un impegno, rinviandone l’adempimento; e anche essere incostante nei propositi, dire un giorno una cosa, il giorno dopo un’altra.


Coloquial latinoamericano:
_"Sacarle el poto a la jeringa"_
Poto = natica


----------



## Churchil

Baldaz84 said:


> sottrarsi con i più svariati pretesti a un impegno, rinviandone l’adempimento; e anche essere incostante nei propositi, dire un giorno una cosa, il giorno dopo un’altra. Ciurlare significa “vacillare, tentennare”, con riferimento a lama di coltello non bene fissata nel manico.



*"Marear la perdiz"*


----------



## nuevoestudiante

*Marear la perdiz*, hasta donde yo sé, tiene el sentido de fingir que se trabaja o que se hace algo; o también, dar mucho rodeos para decir algo. Yo sugiero una frase hecha muy cercana a la italiana: "*Dar(le) la vuelta a la tortilla*".


______________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## Neuromante

Marear la perdiz funciona bien con la primera acepción, pero no con la segunda.


Dar la vuelta a la tortilla tiene un significado completamente distinto. Quiere decir que has convertido una situación en algo completamente opuesto con una pequeña intervención: Como ser el último en el escalafón, venir vapuleado por todos,  y de pronto un nuevo protocolo al que, por casualidad,  solo te ajustas tú hace que todos tengan que contar contigo para que su trabajo no se empantane; pasarías a ser imprescindible y poder manipularlos a todos.


----------



## gatogab

"*Dar(le) la vuelta a la tortilla*". Cambiar drásticamente una situación
Un ejemplo: _Paula le ha dado vuelta a la tortilla y ahora es ella quien traiciona a su marido._
(©JHH)


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> "*Dar(le) la vuelta a la tortilla*". Cambiar drásticamente una situación
> Un ejemplo: _Paula le ha dado vuelta a la tortilla y ahora es ella quien traiciona a su marido._
> (©JHH)



Esiste anche in italiano: "rigirare la frittata". Diverso da "ciurlare nel manico".


----------



## 0scar

No hay que "andar con rodeos" porque si seguimos "dándole vueltas al asunto " no vamos a terminar más de contestar este hilo. Dejemonos de circunloquios, no es hora de "hacerse el boludo" y  "de esquivar el bulto".


----------



## Baldaz84

Grazie per i suggerimenti! Probabilmente quella che si avvicina maggiormente, anche se non è esattamente lo stesso, è "marear la perdiz". Interessatissima anche la proposta usata in Argentina!

Grazie a tutti... alla prossima!


----------



## 0scar

Ojo que "andar con rodeos" y "esquivar/escurrir/guardar el bulto" es muy castellano, no solo argentino.


----------



## Neuromante

Igual que "darle vueltas al asunto" que se te ha pasado. La otra sí que es solo Argentina.


----------



## Baldaz84

Sì sì, perfetto! Grazie a tutti per la disponibilità!


----------

